# Tennis Anyone?



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, Roger did it! Maybe even return to #1 next year.
Any expats or tenistas in Guadalajara looking for practice or matches?
Where are the best courts to play. 
And what top 10 rankings do you expect after the Australian in January?
It´s starting to shift radically again. Will Rafa come back? Can Andy Murray keep his cool and place in the sun? Will the joker be energized enough to stay on top?
And who will fill in the next six slots? Del Potro, Ferrer, Tsonga, Tipsarevic, Fish, etc?
What´s your prediction for 2012?


----------

